# Loud noise like gunshots



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Any articles on introducing noise to the pup? I know if done wrong you're screwed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Start slow and read the pup. Some pups are never bothered. Some never get acustomed to gunshot. 
One method is to drop pans or fire a 22 at a distance while the pup is eating. 
With my older GSD I started play retrieving with him while my son and his buddy were shooting trap about 100 yrds away. I kept tossing his toy in the direction of the shooters. No response to the noise and I moved closer. In 8-10 tosses we were 10 ft behind the shooters with no reaction form the pup. 
This can vary from dog to dog. If they show reaction you move back and continue playing. 
I'd prefer a pup that shows no startle response from the get go but one that does, doesn't mean it can't be worked out. Just more carefully. 
Exposure to ANY new situation should be done in steps until you pretty much know what that individuals nerves are like.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That makes all kinds of sense Bob


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Then there are poeple like me that want a startle according to what breed you are dealing with. It is after the startle that you see what the dog is.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Then there are poeple like me that want a startle according to what breed you are dealing with. It is after the startle that you see what the dog is.


I can understand that. Most ALL dogs will have a startle point somewhere in their makeup. Until that's reached, you don't know how it might recover. 
I'm guessing your talking about those squirrelly mals though! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Any dog. I find that the dogs that pay no attention to it, can also pay no attention to other important noises.....like the recall whistle.

I like them when they stop and look at you (with the gun) and then come see why the heck your making all that noise.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I put the pups in a yard with two gun ho dogs that get wound up when they see that gun. Then I walk out to the gate and shoot a squirrel and throw it to the dogs. The pups get to witness the older dogs reaction to all this and they tend to mimic them. I then put the older dogs away and let the pups have the squirrel. A couple of times doing this and those pups bark their fool heads off if they see a squirrel. The want me to come out and shoot it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Any dog. I find that the dogs that pay no attention to it, can also pay no attention to other important noises.....like the recall whistle.
> 
> I like them when they stop and look at you (with the gun) and then come see why the heck your making all that noise.


I understand what your saying about stop, look and come see but I think that's totally different from refusing a recall whistle. One is instinct, one is a lack of, or improper training.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, no. It indicates a dog that "could" be the type that will not respond, ie shut down on the bite, and hear nothing. I have, and have had dogs that will do this. In the past, using compulsion, the problem went away. In the present, using compulsion, the problem might have went away.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I prefer a dog that at least acknowledges the gun and other loud noises as well, but it (personally) has nothing to do with the recall. 

I begin introducing things slowly and like Jeff said, reading the dog. Start quiet or with some distance and work your way up. If the pup shows any discomfort, let them investigate the noise and take it down a notch next time, encouraging them to investigate it each time untill they confidently approach the source no matter how loud/ close.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks folks!


----------



## symeon kazanas (Jul 3, 2006)

A gun fired by someone other than the handler, say 10 feet away, if the dog barks at the source of the shot and wants to go forward, what does this say about the dog?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not unusual but for a competition dog it needs to learn to ignore the gunshots.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In PSD work, the proper response to gunfire is; no response. Would that be an acceptable response in sports as well?

DFrost


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Personally, I would always prefer some forward, attentive response but this is as much training (association) as anything. I like a dog who focuses on the gunshots, may bark if not told otherwise but turns off/ quiets immediately before and after they begin to bark. A dog that looses it is pretty worthless for either sport or police but this again can be corrected with training (in most cases).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> In PSD work, the proper response to gunfire is; no response. Would that be an acceptable response in sports as well?
> 
> DFrost


Yes! In Schutzhund no response is best. I don't know about the other dog sports.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

MR the gunshots come during the bite, so you wouldn't want anything weird for sure.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I use the same method as described by Bob. Peter competes in that stuff so we are at a shooting club at least once a week. Arkane pays no attention there, but elsewhere he will look if he hears a gunshot, but that's all.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

All the labs we have as single purpose detectors start looking into the sky for falling ducks.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ahahahhaaha!!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> All the labs we have as single purpose detectors start looking into the sky for falling ducks.
> 
> DFrost


as well they should--manna from the heavens, and you just never know when it'll fall!


----------

